# Shimano Rollenpreise extrem angezogen



## sasa (23. November 2014)

Hi,
bei den meisten Onlineshops sind die Preise für Shimanorollen extrem in die Höhe gegangen.. Das sieht ja fast wie Preiabsprache aus oder hat Shimano die Preise angezogen. ich hoffe nur das fishernator und nordfishing nicht nachzien. Kl hat die Preise auch noch nicht erhöht. 
Grüße
Sasa


----------



## Allrounder27 (23. November 2014)

*AW: Shimano Rollenpreise extrem angezogen*

Shimano hat wohl erhöht. Oder glaubst du, das alle kleinen Händle in Deutschland eine Preisabsprache schaffen? Das ist wohl ein wenig weit hergeholt.


----------



## Fr33 (23. November 2014)

*AW: Shimano Rollenpreise extrem angezogen*

Hallo,

 was heisst extrem angehoben - bin da echt nicht im Bilde. Kann mir aber vorstellen, dass es mitunter am Wegfall von Zollpräferenzen liegt. 2014 ist Malaysien weggefallen.... da die Auftragsbücher für 2014 aber meist schon 2013 geschrieben und die Preise fix damit fix werden, kann unter anderem eine Anpassung erst später vorgenommen werden.

 2015 fällt auch Thailand und China weg.... kann man ggf von ausgehen, dass auch anderen Marken/ Artikel etwas teurer werden...


----------



## skydiver2007 (24. November 2014)

*AW: Shimano Rollenpreise extrem angezogen*

Ich denke es liegt auch daran, dass Shimano seine Preise jetzt auch im Katalog ausweist


----------



## slowhand (24. November 2014)

*AW: Shimano Rollenpreise extrem angezogen*

Wie mir ein Shimano - Händler sagte, hat Shimano die EK-Preise massiv erhöht. Teilweise weit über 30% nach oben "korrigiert"...


----------



## Jamdoumo (24. November 2014)

*AW: Shimano Rollenpreise extrem angezogen*



sasa schrieb:


> Hi,
> bei den meisten Onlineshops sind die Preise für Shimanorollen extrem in die Höhe gegangen.. Das sieht ja fast wie Preiabsprache aus oder hat Shimano die Preise angezogen. ich hoffe nur das fishernator und nordfishing nicht nachzien. Kl hat die Preise auch noch nicht erhöht.
> Grüße
> Sasa


 
Hui eine Preisverschwörung unter den Onlineshops... sofort dem Kartellamt melden!!!!


Ernsthaft:

Soweit ich informiert bin (könnt ihr jetzt glauben oder nicht) wurden die Preise von Shimano vorgegeben (Obwohl im Katalog UVP steht) um zu verhindern, dass Shimanoprodukte verramscht werden bzw um ein gleiches Preisniveau zu halten.

Da man dies am besten bei Onlineshops kontrollieren kann müssen diese sich natürlich dran halten. Welcher Preis am Ende natürlich auf der rechnung steh ist dann wieder ein anderes Thema. 

Zum Thema EK um 30% nach oben. Ist definitiv Quatsch. Meines Wissens nach sind die EK-Preise sogar noch nach unten gegangen.

Nordfishing und Fishernator sind da nochmal ein ganz anderes Thema. KL wird zum Januar die Preise auch bestimmt anheben müssen. 

Schaun mer mal!


----------



## sasa (24. November 2014)

*AW: Shimano Rollenpreise extrem angezogen*

hi,
warum sind fishernator und nordfishing ein anderes thema, sind ja blos aus österreich.


----------



## Fr33 (24. November 2014)

*AW: Shimano Rollenpreise extrem angezogen*

Nordfishing ist ein anderes Thema, da laut Insider Kreisen die mit ihren Dumpingpreisen Shimano ganz schön geärgert haben und auch weiterhin ärgern. Die bekommen aber die Ware aber nicht über Shimano EU sondern sonsz wo rüber... 


Daher können die so billig anbieten. Nordfishing ist für mich aber gestorben. Lest euch die AGBs durch und ihr wisst warum.... und wehe man hat eine Reklamation! Aber gehört hier nicht hin....


----------



## Damyl (24. November 2014)

*AW: Shimano Rollenpreise extrem angezogen*



Jamdoumo schrieb:


> Soweit ich informiert bin (könnt ihr jetzt glauben oder nicht) wurden die Preise von Shimano vorgegeben (Obwohl im Katalog UVP steht) um zu verhindern, dass Shimanoprodukte verramscht werden bzw um ein gleiches Preisniveau zu halten.


Genau so isses.....und wer meint er muss was billiger verkaufen, wird einfach nicht mehr beliefert.
Diese Preispolitik von denen habe ich schon vor ca. 15 Jahren von meinem Freund, und gleichzeitig Besitzer eines grossen Angelladens, erklärt bekommen. Der hatte damals Konkursware aufgekauft und dachte er kann die Rollen günstig verkaufen. Bis das der Shimpanski Vertreter das mitbekommen hat #d

Da war damals auch so ein Gerücht mit nachgemachten Schimpanski Rollen mit Plastikkugellagern.....aufpassen wenn jemand zu günstige Rollen verkauft.:r Wer das Gerücht wohl gestreut hat :vik:


----------



## Andal (24. November 2014)

*AW: Shimano Rollenpreise extrem angezogen*

Das nenne ich doch mal ein ausgesprochen verbraucherfreundliches Geschäftsgebahren und eine sehr direkte Kaufempfehlung für die Produkte der Mitbewerber am Markt. #6


----------



## Daniel SN (24. November 2014)

*AW: Shimano Rollenpreise extrem angezogen*

Von dem "Verramschen" ist leider nicht nur Shimano betroffen.
Auch andere namhafte Hersteller.
Aber dann wird auch nicht mehr richtig beliefert.

Nenne hier jetzt keine Namen und Plattformen da dieses wohl den Admins nicht gefallen könnte.


----------



## magut (24. November 2014)

*AW: Shimano Rollenpreise extrem angezogen*

Währ ja alles nicht soooo tragisch aber teurer werden und so besch.... Mit der Ersatzteil Beschaffung :-( - das ist ein echtes no go! Für mich.
Lg
Mario


----------



## Fr33 (24. November 2014)

*AW: Shimano Rollenpreise extrem angezogen*

E-Teilversorgung ist m.unter bei anderen Herstellern nicht besser. Teilelager kosten Geld und wegen ein paar 0815 Teilen will das keiner ausgeben....


----------



## jkc (24. November 2014)

*AW: Shimano Rollenpreise extrem angezogen*



Fr33 schrieb:


> E-Teilversorgung ist m.unter bei anderen Herstellern nicht besser. Teilelager kosten Geld und wegen ein paar 0815 Teilen will das keiner ausgeben....




Hi, schon mehrfach Abuteile über via Email beim Hersteller angefordert und nie Länger als 14 Tage von der ersten Kontaktaufnahme bis zum Warenerhalt gewartet. Das Ganze für´n Appel und ein Ei, gerade zu geschenkt!
Daiwa und Shimano geben Teile nur über Händler aus.#q

Zur Preiserhöhung an sich: 
Wird der Spalt zwischen mir als Käufer und Shimano halt noch ein Stück größer - kümmert mich nicht wirklich.

Grüße JK


----------



## Fr33 (24. November 2014)

*AW: Shimano Rollenpreise extrem angezogen*

Spro und Sänger inzwischen auch nur noch über den Fachhandel....


----------



## Dennis Knoll (24. November 2014)

*AW: Shimano Rollenpreise extrem angezogen*

Die Einkaufspreise werden natürlich von Shimano bestimmt.
Gerade zum Ende des Jahres gibt es die neuen Kataloge und Preise für das Jahr 2015 und so langsam stellen sich auch die Preise dem entsprechend ein. 

Das ein Händler mit Qualitativ Hochwertigen Produkte auch hochwertige Preise anbietet, das ist nicht ungewöhnlich.

Auch die hier genannten Methoden sind keine "Miese-Methoden" von Shimano sondern Methoden die in wirklich jeder Branche zu finden sind. Ich habe den Fall fast aller Großhändler im Bereich der Unterhaltungselektronik (Ganz groß Fernseher) mitbekommen, da ist das noch viel mieser. Da ist der EK für den normalen Händler über dem Verkaufspreis von Amazon und der Metro Gruppe (Media Markt, Saturn und Red Coon). Da wird dann Kategorisch der "Händler" ausgeschlossen.

Im Grunde genommen darf ein Shimano oder wer auch immer die Preise nicht bestimmen und auch nicht dem Händler vorschreiben, welche Preise er machen darf. Aber durch AGB's und Lieferstopp werden solche Dinge natürlich erzwungen.

Das kann Vor- aber auch Nachteile haben. Es kann zum einen den Markt vor verramschung und den kleinen Einzelhandel schützen, aber auch den Wettbewerb kaputt machen. Und die Masche, wie hier über Nordfishing genannt wurde, ist auch in anderen Branchen nicht selten unüblich. Das sind dann einzelne die über Umwege gewisse Sperren umgehen und dadurch den Markt für alle anderen Händler kaputt machen.


----------



## iltis05 (24. November 2014)

*AW: Shimano Rollenpreise extrem angezogen*

Mein Händler hat mir Gestern sogar gesagt,er bekäme immo sehr gute Preisangebote von Shimano.
Die wollen sogar wieder kleine Händler für sich gewinnen und deshalb haben sie Ruten und Rollen zu echt guten Konditionen angeboten.

Gruß
iltis


----------



## Allrounder27 (24. November 2014)

*AW: Shimano Rollenpreise extrem angezogen*



Damyl schrieb:


> Da war damals auch so ein Gerücht mit nachgemachten Schimpanski Rollen mit Plastikkugellagern.....aufpassen wenn jemand zu günstige Rollen verkauft.:r Wer das Gerücht wohl gestreut hat :vik:



Nunja, es soll wohl mal passiert sein, das Rollen in den Billiglohnländern auf dem falschen Band produziert wurden und dann auch falsche Lager eingebaut hatten.

Normalerweise werden die Dinger eingestampft. Es sei denn ein findiger Mitarbeiter verkauft die Teile weiter.

Von Rollen mit Plastiklagern hab ich auch gehört. Und zwar von Leuten, die die Dinger aufgemacht haben um sie zu warten.

Von einem anderen Hersteller hatte ich mal im Laden an B Ware gekurbelt. Ich hätte sowas nicht für möglich gehalten, wenn ich das nicht selber gesehen (gekurbelt) hätte.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (24. November 2014)

*AW: Shimano Rollenpreise extrem angezogen*



iltis05 schrieb:


> Mein Händler hat mir Gestern sogar gesagt,er bekäme immo sehr gute Preisangebote von Shimano.
> Die wollen sogar wieder kleine Händler für sich gewinnen und deshalb haben sie Ruten und Rollen zu echt guten Konditionen angeboten.
> 
> Gruß
> iltis



ist doch logo ein kleiner bekommt doch nie die preise wie .....ich war mal Kleinstunternehmer und habe über eine Einkaufgemeinschaft Ware bezogen die der DAM Vertreter dann gesehen hat und mich wütend anfuhr wo ich diese Ware herhabe....habe ihn dann höflich mit den worten in meinem Laden bin ich der einzige der schreit....aus dem Laden verwiesen....aber ein Herr G hat diese ware immer noch günstiger verkauft wie wir sie bei der alten DAM gekauft haben ...und wo ist die alte DAM????aber das ist jetzt 25 jahre her geändert hat sich nix die großen bekommen alles nachgeschmissen und die kleinen dürfen löhnen.....


----------



## degl (24. November 2014)

*AW: Shimano Rollenpreise extrem angezogen*

Wer will Shimano das verdenken?...........es läuft doch wie geschmiert...|supergri

gruß degl


----------



## Professor Tinca (24. November 2014)

*AW: Shimano Rollenpreise extrem angezogen*

Ein altes Sprichwort sagt schon: "Jeden Tag steht ein Dummer auf."
Ich bin mir sicher Shimano findet ihn und wird den Krempel auch zu noch schlechterem P/L Verhältnis als ohnehin schon, los.:m

Gut gesprochen, Andal!



Andal schrieb:


> Das nenne ich doch mal ein ausgesprochen verbraucherfreundliches Geschäftsgebahren und eine sehr direkte Kaufempfehlung für die Produkte der Mitbewerber am Markt. #6


----------



## Lorenz (24. November 2014)

*AW: Shimano Rollenpreise extrem angezogen*



iltis05 schrieb:


> Mein Händler hat mir Gestern sogar gesagt,er bekäme immo sehr gute Preisangebote von Shimano.
> *Die wollen sogar wieder kleine Händler für sich gewinnen...*



Genau in die Richtung könnte es gehen, wenn es sowas wie eine Preisvorgabe geben sollte und/oder bestimmte "Dumping-onlineanbieter" nichtmehr beliefert werden. 

Ginge es nur um Verkaufszahlen dann könnte es Shimano ja egal sein wenn jemand eine kleine Gewinnspanne hat, solange er viel einkauft und umsetzt (und ich bin mir sehr sicher, dass die online-Dumpinganbieter sehr viel umsetzen bzw. umgesetzt haben). 

Vielleicht will man wirklich mehr Einzelhändler für sich gewinnen, in mehr Läden mit besserem Sortiment vertreten sein, folglich auch mehr Ansprechpartner und vielleicht mehr Servicestellen etc. bieten.





*"Kunststofflager"?
*Oder meint ihr Kunststoffgleitlager? Die sind keine Seltenheit und werden auch in Rollenklassen über 100 Euro und selbst in großen z.B. 18000er Meeresrollen verbaut mit denen auf Thunfisch und co. gefischt wird.


----------



## ulfisch (24. November 2014)

*AW: Shimano Rollenpreise extrem angezogen*

Kann denn jemand mal ein konkretes (Preis)Beispiel einer Preiserhöhung nennen?

mfg

Ulfisch


----------



## Case (24. November 2014)

*AW: Shimano Rollenpreise extrem angezogen*

Die Nachfrage regelt das Angebot, und somit auch den Preis.
Wenn Shimano teurer verkaufen kann, warum sollten sies nicht tun?

Als fast nur Kampfbemsenangler komm ich z.B. an Shimano nicht vorbei.|kopfkrat

Case


----------



## Allrounder27 (24. November 2014)

*AW: Shimano Rollenpreise extrem angezogen*



ulfisch schrieb:


> Kann denn jemand mal ein konkretes (Preis)Beispiel einer Preiserhöhung nennen?
> 
> mfg
> 
> Ulfisch



Laden vor Ort Vanquish um über 100 Euro hoch. Erstaunlich, das Shimano sogar für Bestandsware vor Ort die Preise anziehen kann. |rolleyes


----------



## ulfisch (24. November 2014)

*AW: Shimano Rollenpreise extrem angezogen*

Danke Dir, das ist schon ein Stückchen.


----------



## pike-81 (25. November 2014)

*AW: Shimano Rollenpreise extrem angezogen*

Moinsen!
War mal in der Einzelhandelsbranche mit dem Schwerpunkt auf Angelgeräte tätig. 
In der Regel ist es so, daß man sich vor der Saison auf eine gewisse Bestellmenge einigt. 
Diese Menge bestimmt die Konditionen, also den Einkaufspreis (EK). 
Umso günstiger der EK, desto kleiner der Verkaufspreis (VK). 
Theoretisch. Denn der Händler muß ALLES in die Differenz einkalkulieren. ALLES. 
Ladenmiete, Personalkosten, Strom, Versandkosten, Rabattaktionen, Prozente für Stammkunden, ALLES. 
Das entstehende Kalkulationsschema deckt sich am Ende eigentlich fast immer mit dem vorgegebenen VK des Herstellers. 
Kaum jemand ist in der Lage, wesentlich günstiger anzubieten, außer die Verkaufszahlen sind entsprechend hoch. Und wo ist das schon gegeben?
Selbst entsprechende Onlinehändler konkurrieren untereinander, und haben starke Konkurrenz. 
Das Konzept von Moritz scheint mir da noch am verbraucherfreundlichsten. 
Der einfache Einzel- und Versandhändler ist aufgrund der Kosten in Deutschland überhaupt nicht in der Lage, Dumpingpreise anzubieten. 
Prozentual gesehen, ist die Gewinnspanne bei einem Päckchen Haken genauso groß, wie bei einer Stella. 
Natürlich gibt es hier und da noch Schlupflöcher und Hintertürchen. Stichwort z.B. Mischkalkulaion. 
Aber im Regelfall hat kaum einer der Anbieter einen großen Spielraum. 
Wo gibt es z.B. eine Stella für sagen wir 350€ ?
Das vorhandene Ware im Bestand nachträglich höher ausgezeichnet wird, ist ein Unding und absolut unwahrscheinlich. 
Höchstens bei dem nächsten Einkauf. 
Viele Firmen knüpfen eine Bestellung an eine Mindestbestellmenge. Wird diese nicht erreicht, fallen höhere Kosten an. 
Dadurch kann es natürlich sein, daß eine, für einen Kunden einmalig bestellte Ware, anders kalkuliert wird, als die anderen Artikel, die jeweils 10-20 mal geordert wurden. 
Durch diese Schubweise Belieferung des Einzelhandels ist auch der schlechte Service zu erklären. 
Hab mal vor Ort ein paar Ersatzteile bestellt, und der Händler meinte, die würden dann mit der nächsten Lieferung mitbestellt werden. 
Was ich mir nicht erklären kann, ist die riesige Preisspanne bei Daiwas High-End Produkten. 
Warum kommt es dort im Vergleich zu Shimano zu so einem rapiden Werteverlust?
Petri


----------



## Fr33 (25. November 2014)

*AW: Shimano Rollenpreise extrem angezogen*

Gibt es noch mehr Bsp. für 2014er Rollenpreise vs. 2015er Rollenpreise? Z.b. bei den bekannten wie Aerons, Stradic, Technium, Rarenium usw?

 Sprechen wir von den UVPs die gestiegen sind, oder von bereits gelisteter Ware bei Händlern? 

 Weil ne UVP im Katalog is was anderes als ein Fester Preis den alle Händler weitergeben müssen...


----------



## sasa (25. November 2014)

*AW: Shimano Rollenpreise extrem angezogen*

hi,
ich hab mir die medium baitrunner xt-a lc für169€ gekauft, jetzt kostet sie beim gleichen hänlder 229€.
zeitweise war sie sogar für 159€ zu bekommen.das gleiche ist bei den ci4 baitrunnern und ultegras der fall


----------



## Hann. Münden (25. November 2014)

*....*

Zum Glück ist man von Schimpanso nicht abhängig.
Haselnussrute, Schnur, Haken fängt notfalls auch.


----------



## Fr33 (25. November 2014)

*AW: Shimano Rollenpreise extrem angezogen*

Wie erklären die sich diese Preissteigerung? Da sind keine seltenen Erden drinnen...... Seefrachten sind ebenfalls seit 6 Monaten stark im Preis runter gegangen. 


Sollen die mal so machen..... gehen die Ruten eig auch preislich hoch?


----------



## Dennis Knoll (25. November 2014)

*AW: Shimano Rollenpreise extrem angezogen*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Laden vor Ort Vanquish um über 100 Euro hoch. Erstaunlich, das Shimano sogar für Bestandsware vor Ort die Preise anziehen kann. |rolleyes


Ich denke mal das war Ironisch gemeint?
Auf jeden Fall werden viele Läden die Preise den aktuellen Katalog entsprechend anpassen. Ob der Laden das mit seinem vorherigen Bestand macht oder nicht, da hat Shimano eigentlich keinen Einfluss drauf.


----------



## Andal (25. November 2014)

*AW: Shimano Rollenpreise extrem angezogen*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> da hat Shimano eigentlich keinen Einfluss drauf.



Aber DU hast den Einfluß darauf, wem du dein Geld nachwirfst!


----------



## Riesenangler (25. November 2014)

*AW: Shimano Rollenpreise extrem angezogen*

Ich habe mir im August eine Shimano Baitrunner 6000St bei Moritz in Nauen für 53 Euro, glaube ich jedenfalls, also zumindest in der Preisklasse, geholt und dieselbe Rolle war dann zwei Wochen später für 37 Euro im Angebot. Also von daher kann ich zumindest nicht meckern. Und Stellas gab und gibt es hier so ab 380 Euro glaube ich. Leider machen die keinen Versand noch nicht einmal, wenn man die ware bezahlt und die sich dann nach Hause schicken lassen will, weil das eine oder andere Teil gerade nicht vorhanden ist, aber in der nächsten Zeit wieder reinkommt.


----------



## welsfaenger (25. November 2014)

*AW: Shimano Rollenpreise extrem angezogen*

Mensch, seid doch froh, so verlieren die gebrauchten Shimanos kaum an Wert. Ist doch auch was.
Mich ärgert es vielmehr wenn ich für 100€ ne Rolle kaufe und 4 Wochen später wird die irgendwo für 50,- € verramscht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. November 2014)

*AW: Shimano Rollenpreise extrem angezogen*

ooooch Leute......

Ihr wollt Shimano (Spro, Quantum, Balzer, Browning, Sänger, Jenzi, etc. pp.):
Müsst ihr halt den geforderten Preis bezahlen.

Unabhängig zu welchem Zeitpunkt er einer Inflation oder betriebswirtschaftlichen Erfordernissen angepasst wird..

Gibt doch genügend Auswahl.....


----------



## Andal (25. November 2014)

*AW: Shimano Rollenpreise extrem angezogen*

Oder gleich aus der eigenen Werkstatt:

http://www.genevastreetfishing.com/techniques-de-peches/la-peche-au-cadre/


----------



## Nuesse (25. November 2014)

*AW: Shimano Rollenpreise extrem angezogen*



sasa schrieb:


> hi,
> ich hab mir die medium baitrunner xt-a lc für169€ gekauft, jetzt kostet sie beim gleichen hänlder 229€.
> zeitweise war sie sogar für 159€ zu bekommen.das gleiche ist bei den ci4 baitrunnern und ultegras der fall



http://www.angelzentrale-herrieden...._Shimano-Medium-Baitrunner-XT-A-Longcast.html

hab noch 2 Händler gefunden die bieten die Rolle für 159 Euro an .


----------



## Allrounder27 (25. November 2014)

*AW: Shimano Rollenpreise extrem angezogen*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Ich denke mal das war Ironisch gemeint?
> Auf jeden Fall werden viele Läden die Preise den aktuellen Katalog entsprechend anpassen. Ob der Laden das mit seinem vorherigen Bestand macht oder nicht, da hat Shimano eigentlich keinen Einfluss drauf.



Das Shimano Einfluss auf Bestandsware hat war ironisch. Trotzdem hat Shimano ordentlich angezogen. Das mein Laden vor Ort die Preise von Bestandsware umgezeichnet hat, empfinde ich als frechheit.



Andal schrieb:


> Aber DU hast den Einfluß darauf, wem du dein Geld nachwirfst!



Zumindest ich weiss leider welche Waren und welche Preise "meine" Läden im Laden haben. Das dort 2 Stellas und 2 Vanquish liegen, ich 7 Tage später wieder im Laden bin und diese alle höhere Preise haben und mir als Antwort darauf: "Wir verkaufen auch was" gegeben wird...nunja.

Die hatten Messe und 20% auf alles. Aber halt vorher die neuen Preise drauf geklebt. Wollte noch ne Stella, hab die dann aber liegen gelassen. Und die liegt (über ein Jahr später) dort immer noch.


----------



## Torskkongen (25. November 2014)

*AW: Shimano Rollenpreise extrem angezogen*

Die Preispolitik von Shimano geht mir schon länger gegen den Strich, daher bin ich vor ca. 2 Jahren auf Fin Nor umgestiegen. Zwar fehlt es an persönliches Langzeiterfahrung aber bisher habe ich den Schritt nicht bereut.


----------



## sasa (25. November 2014)

*AW: Shimano Rollenpreise extrem angezogen*

Hi Nuesse,
das Angebot haben die erst heute eingestellt, heute Mittag waren es noch 229€. Die ci4 baitrunner haben Sie um ca40 % erhöht in dem Shop wo du genannt hast, das ist schon ne Frechheit .


----------



## DeralteSack (25. November 2014)

*AW: Shimano Rollenpreise extrem angezogen*

Shimano war schon immer teuer. Habe früher nur Shimanos geangelt. Ist so mancher Lohn dafür drauf gegangen. Habe diese auch heute noch und sie leisten bei entsprechender Pflege auch nach 10 - 15 Jahren immer noch ihren Dienst.
Aber das können bereits auch schon andere Rollen die qualitiv gleich oder ähnlich sind aber dennoch günstiger.

Wenn ich mir die Shimano-Rollen heute betrachte, sehe ich nur bei den wenigsten ein ausgewogenes PLV. Die "billigen" gibts qualitativ von anderen Herstellern besser und günstiger, die Wucherteile sind den Preis nicht wert, da eindeutig mehr Platin und Gold per Hand gefertigt und verbaut werden hätte müssen und nur das "Mittelfeld" bietet brauchbare Qualität zu relativen Preisen.

Man zahlt halt viel für den Namen #d!

Daher kommt nicht mehr jede Shimano auf meine Wunschliste. Wichtig ist, dass das Gerät das kann, was ich erwarte. Wenn dann halt Shimano draufsteht: "OK". Wenn Der Preis auch in Ordnung ist, kann man über einen Kauf nachdenken. Bietet mir ein andere Produkt von einem anderen Hersteller ganau das, was ich will, wird es halt dieses werden.

Markenrausch! ...und viele Hersteller nutzen das aus.


----------



## Dakarangus (26. November 2014)

*AW: Shimano Rollenpreise extrem angezogen*

Wir andal schon sagt,man hat in der Hand,wem man sein Geld gibt.

Das führt dazu,dass man immer mehr recherchieren muss,was man kauft.
Ich werde dadurch immer penibeler und skeptischer. ;-)


----------



## welsfaenger (26. November 2014)

*AW: Shimano Rollenpreise extrem angezogen*



> Das mein Laden vor Ort die Preise von Bestandsware umgezeichnet hat, empfinde ich als frechheit.



Sagen wir mal so, andersrum wenn die Preise fallen können sie die Ware auch nicht zum alten "teuren" Kurs verkaufen und legen evtl. sogar drauf. Insofern ist die Erhöhung nur legitim.


----------



## MUSTAFA3333 (26. November 2014)

*AW: Shimano Rollenpreise extrem angezogen*

Der Grund für die Preiserhöhung werden wir warscheinlich nicht erfahren.

Möglicherweise liegts am Mangel von Plastik hehe^^


----------



## vermesser (26. November 2014)

*AW: Shimano Rollenpreise extrem angezogen*

Wenn sie zu teuer sind, kauft sie einfach nicht, dann fallen die Preise wieder..


----------



## Dakarangus (26. November 2014)

*AW: Shimano Rollenpreise extrem angezogen*

Ich weiß aber auch echt nicht wie Shimano das schafft. die desolate Ersatzteil versorgung sollte ja langsam echt bekannt sein. aber die verkaufen trotzdem weiter.

Schaut euch mal Mercedes an, einmal A-Klasse umgefallen, da wurde bis vor wenigen Jahren immer noch drüber gelacht. Aber bei Shimano läuft der Laden.


----------



## Pikepauly (29. November 2014)

*AW: Shimano Rollenpreise extrem angezogen*

Bei Rollen gibt es keine Alternative, bei Ruten natürlich jede Menge Hersteller die teilweise wesentlich mehr bieten können.


----------



## Allrounder27 (29. November 2014)

*AW: Shimano Rollenpreise extrem angezogen*

Keine Alternative bei Rollen? lol!


----------



## Pikepauly (29. November 2014)

*AW: Shimano Rollenpreise extrem angezogen*

@Allrounder 27
Ist eine Frage des Anspruchs.


----------



## Pikepauly (29. November 2014)

*AW: Shimano Rollenpreise extrem angezogen*

Wegen der Preis und Vertriebspolitik.
Mir hat der Geschäftsführer eines grossen Händlers (Shimano Service Center usw), auch erzählt das Shimano die Belieferung einstellt wenn die Händler bestimmte vorgegebene Preise unterschreiten. Das ist eine ganz heisse Nummer, wenn das Kartellamt sowas in schriftlicher Form aufstöbert gibt sowas richtig Ärger. Vielleicht sind die evtl. Strafen schon einkalkuliert.


----------



## angler1996 (29. November 2014)

*AW: Shimano Rollenpreise extrem angezogen*

vielleicht werden die Rollenauszeichnungen wie beim ada..
 vergeben|kopfkrat


----------



## Allrounder27 (29. November 2014)

*AW: Shimano Rollenpreise extrem angezogen*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> @Allrounder 27
> Ist eine Frage des Anspruchs.



Scheint dann der Anspruch ans Mittelmaß zu sein, alle anderen kaufen halt Daiwa.


----------



## wienermelange (30. November 2014)

*AW: Shimano Rollenpreise extrem angezogen*

@Allrounder27
Nur macht Daiwa keine Rollen mit Wormshaft und wenn er das meint hat er recht. Bestimmt gibt es da auch noch wenige andere aber mir fallen da erstmal nur *Spinnrollen* von Tica, Ryobi u. Spro ein und die können vielleicht gerade noch mit der Stradic mithalten.


----------



## Pikepauly (30. November 2014)

*AW: Shimano Rollenpreise extrem angezogen*

@Wienermelange
Als wenn Du meine Gedanken gelesen hättest.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (30. November 2014)

*AW: Shimano Rollenpreise extrem angezogen*

Nicht nur Shimano hat die Preise "angezogen", wartet mal ab bis ihr die neuen Preise für die Penn Rollen seht...|bigeyes
Obwohl... die SSV 3500 und 4500 wurden günstiger.

Pure Fishing, ein Firmenkonsortium aus den USA gibt Preise vor und als Händler "darfst" du eine gewisse Spanne darunter bleiben - machst du es nicht und machst "Dumping"...:g

Die Dumpingspirale ist eben jetzt unten angekommen - kleines Beispiel: wir sollen doch bitte die Spinfisher SSV10500 auf Lager haben - der Markt ist, dank der vielen Onlinehändler, nicht sehr groß...
Wenn die Rolle jetzt 6 Monate bei uns im Regal liegt haben wir NULL dran verdient - meine Kollegen und ich wollen aber am Monatsende mein Gehalt haben...
Und das Pure Fishing bei diesen Preisen auch nix verdient ist klar - Jede Ware (egal ob Angelgerät oder eine Waschmaschine) wird nicht produziert um uns zu beschenken - sie wird produziert um Geld damit zu verdienen.

Zu Shimano: Wir haben für die 2015er Saison weniger Shimano im Program, dafür mehr Daiwa - der Grund dürfte wohl schon genannt worden sein.
Was bringen uns Top Rollen die wir zu einem Dumpingpreis *verschleudern müsen* um sie "zu drehen" damit wir wenigstens die Unkosten wieder rein bekommen? 

Jeder Händler bekommt gewisse Konditionen, die nach Abnahmemenge gestaffelt ist - aber es gibt auch dabei noch Haken und Häkchen - oftmals muß man, um in den Genuß von guten Konditionen zu kommen, seine Verkaufszahlen vom Vorjahr übertreffen.

Bei einer Firma sind es zum Beispiel 5%... Und dieser "Rabatt" wird erst am Jahresende ausgezahlt. Schaffst du es nicht, hast du als Händler ein Problem: Eine Menge Rollen verkauft, aber nix verdient.
Und die Angestellten, die Lieferanten, der Staat und die Energieversorger wollen aber ihr Geld haben

Seid dochmal ehrlich: wieviele von euch haben schon bei dem ein oder anderen Onlineshop bestellt (oder von einem solchen gehört) das man dort Ware eingekauft hat und dann wochenlang auf seine Ruten und Rollen gewartet hat??

Meistens handelt es sich um Artikel die selbst bei den Dumpingpreisen als "hochpreisig" bezeichen kann.

Nun, die Sache ist einfach: 
- der Händler bietet diese Ware in seinem Onlineshop an.

- Ihr kauft z.B. drei Rollen und ein paar andere auch - der Händler hat aber nur drei davon...

- Ihr ALLE bezahlt die Ware, nur einer bekommt sie. Der Rest wird vertröstet das _"die Ware in ein paar Tagen komme"_

- Für die restlichen Rollen muß der Händler erstmal bei seinem Lieferanten eine Bestellung auslösen.

- Um die Rollen zu diesem Dumpingpreis anbieten zu können, muß er aber eine bestimmte Anzahl abnehmen - ergo wartet er bis die nächsten Angler bestellt* und bezahlt* haben und löst dann die Bestellung aus.

- Doch dann, oh Schreck - sein Lieferant hat nicht genug von diesem Artikel auf Lager... Tja, dann wartet der Kunde halt oder bekommt irgendwann mal sein Geld zurück - wenn der Händler bis dahin noch "solvent" genug dafür ist...

In der Zwischenzeit hat man dem Onlinehändler einen zinslosen Kredit gegeben und er konnte mit dem Geld seiner Kunden "arbeiten" - *wohlgemerkt mit dem Geld derer die noch keine Ware bekommen haben.
*
Es wurden hier des öfteren zwei, drei Shops erwähnt die Shimano Produkte zu Dumpingpreisen verkaufen... 
Das man mal im Bezug auf einen Garantiefall die AGB`s bei einem mal durchlesen sollte wurde hier schonmal genannt: Dann tut es in drei Gottes Namen mal!!
Mir macht es auch keinen Spaß einem Kunden sagen zu müssen: "...tut mir Leid, die Rolle mußt du dahin schicken wo du sie gekauft hast, die wird hier in Deutschland nicht repariert.."

Oder der Kunde steht mit der Rolle vor mir die er bei einem dieser Dumpinghändler gekauft hat und möchte das sie repariert wird. 
Ich weiß genau, er hat sie nicht bei uns gekauft - ich sage ihm, es kostet mindestens den Arbeitsaufwand wie verpacken, verschicken usw - also weniger wie 10€. Ach ja: die kosten für die Rücksendung bezahlt der Händler im überigen auch!!
Vielleicht kommen dann noch die Ersatzteile und Reparaturkosten dazu - wenn diese überhaupt repariert wird!!
Das ist ihnen dann zu teuer und es wird diskutiert - dann nimm den Quirl und schick ihn zu deinem Dumpinghändler!!!


Es ist also kein Wunder, wenn man die bei Shimano Deutschland einschickt, wird die nicht repariert weil sie nicht für den deutschen Markt sondern für eine anderen Staat produziert wurde. Klar ist die im EK billiger - weil da halt vllt. nicht die besseren Lager verbaut wurden usw...

Grade bei hochpreisigen Rollen ist der EK oft sehr hoch und die Gewinnspanne sehr, sehr gering...

Denkt einfach mal ein bischen nach, bevor ihr den nächsten Dumpinghändler unterstützt - Geiz ist nicht geil, sondern schädigt unsere Wirtschaft und sorgt auch dafür das in den Herstellungsländern die Bedingungen nicht besser, sondern weiter schlecht bleiben!!
Das fängt beim Fleisch vom Discounter an und hört bei der Bekleidung auf...

Im Angelsektor kauft man ja nicht nur die Rolle oder Rute - man kauft auch den Service und die Beratung mit!

*Wer halt Dumping beim Erwerb seiner Ware bezahlt bekommt auch den gleichen Dumpingservice - so einfach ist das.*


----------



## Striker1982 (30. November 2014)

*AW: Shimano Rollenpreise extrem angezogen*

Toll die Händler jammern das sie weniger verdienen und im gegenzug unterbieten sie sich im Internet mehr und mehr :m:m


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (30. November 2014)

*AW: Shimano Rollenpreise extrem angezogen*



Striker1982 schrieb:


> Toll die Händler jammern das sie weniger verdienen und im gegenzug unterbieten sie sich im Internet mehr und mehr :m:m



Das ist eben der Unterschied... Wir machen das Spiel nicht mit.

Außer einer Ausnahme: wenn wir ein großes Kontigent (oft die gesammten Restbestände) einkaufen gibt es einen guten Preis, siehe Mitchell Blade Alu.
Ansonsten: nö, machen wir nicht, haben wir nicht nötig. Wir bieten den Kunden lieber zusätzlich einen guten Service. Da haben beide was von.


----------



## Striker1982 (30. November 2014)

*AW: Shimano Rollenpreise extrem angezogen*

Und was ist guter Service im Internet? wenn ich die Rolle einschicken muss muss ich sie einschicken und welcher Händler macht noch selber was an Rollen kenn da keinen die gehen alle zurück zum Hersteller. 
Und mit gutem Service verdient man halt kein Geld bestellt wird da wo es am billigsten ist  
Und grad auf Verbrauchsmaterial wie Blei, Gummis, Wobbler etc. braucht man keinen Service.


----------



## DeralteSack (30. November 2014)

*AW: Shimano Rollenpreise extrem angezogen*

Kann Asphaltmonster nur zustimmen.:m

Gerade bei Shimano ist für den Händler die Gewinnspanne sehr klein und der Ärger für Reklamationen oder Rereraturen sehr groß. _Ein wesendlicher Grund, weshalb viele Händler schon gar kein Shimano mehr anbieten!_ 

Meine Shimanoprodukte habe ich immer bei meinem heimischen Händler geholt, da mir es wichtig war, einen Ansprechpartner zu haben. Dazu habe ich auch in Kauf genommen, etwas mehr zahlen zu müssen, wie beim Onlinehändler.
Bei günstigeren Produkten und auch Verbrauchsgütern (Köder, etc.) kaufe ich auch gerne online, insofern mir die Garantieleistung nicht ganz so wichtig ist.

Und wie wir alle festgestellt haben, ist Shimano nun mal gerade bei den Rollen im PLV teurer wie mancher Mitstreiter. Der Grundpreis des Hersteller ist schon hoch, der Staat verdient auch noch ne hübsche Stange Steuern daran und der Händler möchte auch gerne wenigstens noch soviel daran verdienen, dass er wenigstens mit Null rausgeht oder seine Familie wenigstens morgens ein Stückchen Brot zum Frühstück von dem Gewinn kaufen kann, bevor er sich über die nächste Reklamantion von Shimano ärgern darf oder sich Beschuldigungen anhören darf, dass Shimano so teuer wäre.

Ein befreundeter Händler meinte einmal, dass man bei manchen Herstellern (nicht nur bei Angelwaren) den Preis eigendlich noch etwas teurer müsste, dass man als Händler wenistens die Unkosten für die mögiche kommende Reklamation und Rücksendung abdecken könne, da man die aus eigener Tasche zahlen muss, insofern es kein Hersteller ist, der einen guten Aussendienst bietet.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. November 2014)

*AW: Shimano Rollenpreise extrem angezogen*

Jetzt entfernt ihr euch aber vom Thema ins Offtopic - Erhöhung der Rollenpreise bei Shimano war ja das Thema, nicht Service oder Leistung der Einzelhändler..

Ist doch ganz einfach in der Marktwirtschaft:
Wollen die Käufer Produkte, wird sich ein Lieferant finden, der sie ihnen liefert - zum marktgerechten Preis, dem also, was der Käufer wirklich dafür bereit ist zu zahlen.

Wer der Händler auch immer das am Ende sein wird, und wie der Preis auch immer aussehen wird (ist ja für jeden Käufer ne individuelle Geschichte, was ihm ein Produkt oder eine Dienstleistung wert ist)..

Ists zu teuer, kaufts keiner - oder es finden sich Händler, die es eben preiswerter anbieten (warum auch immer..)....



PS, nochmal kurz Offtopic:
Mit der Geschichte mit Gewährleistung/Garantie - Ich persönlich würde mir schon überlegen, ein hochpreisiges "Qualitäts"produkt zu kaufen, bei dem Garantie (also eine freiwillige Leistung des Herstellers/Verkäufers) als Verkaufsargument notwendig wäre - da kanns ja nicht so weit her sein mit Qualität.....

Und Gewährleistung mit dem daraus folgenden ist zuerst mal bei jedem Händler in Deutschland (ob online oder stationär) gleich und gesetzlich vorgeschrieben:
§ 438 BGB
§ 437 BGB
§ 439 BGB 
§ 440; § 323; § 326 Abs. 5 BGB und die dort genannten Vorschriften 
§ 441 BGB 
§ 437 Nr. 3 BGB und die dort genannten Vorschriften


----------



## Striker1982 (30. November 2014)

*AW: Shimano Rollenpreise extrem angezogen*

Tolles Beispiel die neue Stella das 2500 Model hab ich beim Händler für 539€ gekauft. 
Der sacht auch er verkurbelt die teuren Shimanos unter der Hand weiter Geld macht er damit eh nicht viel ABER er bekommt bessere Rabatte wenn er mehr abnimmt und das bringt ihm das Geld bei den Brot und Butter Rollen. Mit dem Ganzen hochpreisigen zeuch (auser Daiwa da kostet alles nach nem Jahr eh die Hälfte :vik verdient er eh nix nix die Masse macht es halt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. November 2014)

*AW: Shimano Rollenpreise extrem angezogen*



Striker1982 schrieb:


> Tolles Beispiel die neue Stella das 2500 Model hab ich beim Händler für 539€ gekauft.
> Der sacht auch er verkurbelt die teuren Shimanos unter der Hand weiter Geld macht er damit eh nicht viel ABER er bekommt bessere Rabatte wenn er mehr abnimmt und das bringt ihm das Geld bei den Brot und Butter Rollen. Mit dem Ganzen hochpreisigen zeuch (auser Daiwa da kostet alles nach nem Jahr eh die Hälfte :vik verdient er eh nix nix die Masse macht es halt.


Siehste, ist genau das:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ists zu teuer, kaufts keiner - oder es finden sich Händler, die es eben preiswerter anbieten (warum auch immer..)....


----------



## spin73 (30. November 2014)

*AW: Shimano Rollenpreise extrem angezogen*



DeralteSack schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir die Shimano-Rollen heute betrachte, sehe ich nur bei den wenigsten ein ausgewogenes PLV. Die "billigen" gibts qualitativ von anderen Herstellern besser und günstiger, die Wucherteile sind den Preis nicht wert, da eindeutig mehr Platin und Gold per Hand gefertigt und verbaut werden hätte müssen und nur das "Mittelfeld" bietet brauchbare Qualität zu relativen Preisen.
> 
> Man zahlt halt viel für den Namen #d!



Das kann man einfach nicht so lapidar stehen lassen. Was ist denn für dich ein "ausgewogenes" Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis? Das liegt doch wohl eher (wie Thomas auch schon ausführte) im Auge des jeweiligen Betrachters bzw. dessen finanziellen Möglichkeiten und persönlichen Präferenzen. Meinst du das Verhältnis Kosten zum Verkaufspreis ist bei Mittelklasse-Rollen besser, nur weil sie weniger kosten? Man zahlt vornehmlich auch, für ein Höchstmaß an technisch machbaren.

Die Shimano Aernos z.B. ist eine wirklich solide Rolle für um die 70-80 €. Sie ist kein Rennpferd, aber verrichtet seit gut einem Jahr ohne Mucken zuverlässig ihren Dienst an einer meiner Posenruten. Ähnlich brauchbare Rollen anderer Hersteller kosten ungefähr dasselbe und sind zudem meist auch keine Augenweide. Für den "Namen" zahle ich bei jedem x-beliebigen Markenprodukt das am Markt etabliert und nachgefragt ist. Wo ist da das Problem? Weil es Angelrollen sind?

Viel wichtiger ist zudem für mich das jeweilige Einsatzgebiet der Rolle. Ich bin aktiver Spinnangler und in der Woche ca. fünf Mal am Wasser. Meist für 5-6 Stunden am Stück. Ganz ehrlich? Wer einmal Rollen aus dem High End Segment eine Weile gefischt hat, baumelt sich danach weder eine Penn Spinfisher noch Red Arc etc. an die Spinnrute. Nicht weil dies keine brauchbaren Rollen sind, sondern weil da einfach schon Welten dazwischen liegen. Genau so verhält es sich mit Geflechtschnüren, Ruten etc.


Ich gebe dir so weit recht. Dem einen ist das völlig schnurz, dem anderen nicht. Der eine fährt halt lieber Benz, der andere halt nen Corsa. Im  Prinzip sind diese Diskussionen eigentlich überflüssig und jedem ist es  doch selbst überlassen was er bereit ist an Geld für sein Hobby  auszugeben, oder nicht. Wenn es keine Käufer für die teuren Shimano und Daiwa Rollen gäbe, sähe der Markt längst anders aus. 

Die Preis- und Händlerpolitik der jeweiligen Hersteller kann ich nicht beurteilen, da ich weder die Vertriebsstrukturen noch die Entwicklungskosten kenne. "Billiger" wird auch zukünftig sicher nichts werden, egal in welchem Bereich. So was nennt man schlicht und einfach Kapitalismus.


----------



## sasa (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Shimano Rollenpreise extrem angezogen*

Hi,
bei einem bekannten onlinhändler aus franken purzeln die preise wieder bei einigen modellen.

grüße


----------



## pike-81 (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Shimano Rollenpreise extrem angezogen*

Jetzt kommen auch langsam die Weihnachtsangebote und Rabattaktionen. 
Solche Nachlässe müssen natürlich über den regulären Verkaufspreis den Rest der Saison über wieder reinkommen. 
Aber wenn man hier und da von 15-20% hört, kann sich das bei hochwertigen Rollen schon lohnen. 
Mich juckt es auch wieder. 
Noch kann ich mich beherrschen....


----------



## Teimi (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Shimano Rollenpreise extrem angezogen*

Ich bitte um Beispiele und Links, gerne auch per PN


----------



## Nordlichtangler (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Shimano Rollenpreise extrem angezogen*

An die interessierten Käufer des hochpreisigen Rollengetackles:
Was meint ihr wohl, was passieren wird, wenn ihr ALLE bis sagen wir mal März 2015 vollständige Kaufenthaltung übt? 
Genug Zeugs hat doch eigentlich längst jeder rumliegen.

(siehe Post 63 z.B.)


----------



## angler1996 (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Shimano Rollenpreise extrem angezogen*

die paar Rollen in D-land kratzen vielleicht die Händler#h


----------



## AlexHH (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Shimano Rollenpreise extrem angezogen*



Teimi schrieb:


> Ich bitte um Beispiele und Links, gerne auch per PN



Dem schliesse ich mich an...


----------



## pike-81 (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Shimano Rollenpreise extrem angezogen*

Das war jetzt eher allgemein gemeint. 
Aber vor kurzem hat z.B. erst ein Hamburger Geschäft hier im AB mit 20% bis zum 24. geworben. 
Man muß schon etwas suchen und kucken.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Shimano Rollenpreise extrem angezogen*



angler1996 schrieb:


> die paar Rollen in D-land kratzen vielleicht die Händler#h


Ich war gerade beim Händler, und ...
den Händler oder die Händler aus DE kratzt und ärgert die Preiserhöhung der EK-Preise/Richtpreise richtig derbe, weil es zu ihren Lasten resp. ihrem Gewinn oder Verhandlungsspielraum geht.

was ich nun nicht gut finde. :g

Immerhin habe ich nun einen top-aktuellen (Papier-)Katalog.


----------



## Jamdoumo (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Shimano Rollenpreise extrem angezogen*

Mir hat gestern einer erzählt, dass die Einheitspreise wieder weg kommen weil angeblich  "ein großer Versandhändler" nicht mitspielt


----------



## Pippa (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Shimano Rollenpreise extrem angezogen*

..........


----------



## Bubu63 (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Shimano Rollenpreise extrem angezogen*

Ich habe in der letzten Woche in der Angeldomäne selber erlebt, dass die hochgesetzten Shimano Rollen wieder neu ausgezeichnet wurden und zwar preislich nach unten !
Habe mich dann mit dem Verkäufer unterhalten und er hat gemeint sie hätten mit den erhöhten Preisen von Shimano so gut wie nichts mehr verkauft. Da kann man mal sehen, dass man als Verbraucher doch was am Preis tun kann ! Alle mal drüber nachdenken !

Bis die Tage

Bubu63


----------



## Jamdoumo (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Shimano Rollenpreise extrem angezogen*



Bubu63 schrieb:


> Ich habe in der letzten Woche in der Angeldomäne selber erlebt, dass die hochgesetzten Shimano Rollen wieder neu ausgezeichnet wurden und zwar preislich nach unten !
> Habe mich dann mit dem Verkäufer unterhalten und er hat gemeint sie hätten mit den erhöhten Preisen von Shimano so gut wie nichts mehr verkauft. Da kann man mal sehen, dass man als Verbraucher doch was am Preis tun kann ! Alle mal drüber nachdenken !
> 
> Bis die Tage
> ...


 
Oder die Leute waren noch mit überlegen und sparen beschäftigt. 

Kleiner Scherz!


----------



## Barsch1987 (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Shimano Rollenpreise extrem angezogen*



spin73 schrieb:


> Die Shimano Aernos z.B. ist eine wirklich solide Rolle für um die 70-80 €. Sie ist kein Rennpferd, aber verrichtet seit gut einem Jahr ohne Mucken zuverlässig ihren Dienst an einer meiner Posenruten. Ähnlich brauchbare Rollen anderer Hersteller kosten ungefähr dasselbe und sind zudem meist auch keine Augenweide. Für den "Namen" zahle ich bei jedem x-beliebigen Markenprodukt das am Markt etabliert und nachgefragt ist. Wo ist da das Problem? Weil es Angelrollen sind?



#6 Kann die ständigen Behauptungen das Shimano ein schlechtes P/L Verhältniss hätte auch nicht nachvollziehen. 
Vor einiger Zeit gab es hier im Forum ein Gewinnspiel von AM Angelsport wo man sich eine Rolle aussuchen konnte, auch wenn dieser Shop zu jeder Rollengröße und Preisklasse viele Alternativen hat wollten 80% Shimano. Oder ebay. Selbst gebrauchte US Baitrunner aus den 90ern gehen da noch zu hohen Preisen raus. Versucht das mal mit einer alten Penn, Okuma oder Quantum...


----------



## Pikepauly (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Shimano Rollenpreise extrem angezogen*

.........


----------



## Pikepauly (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Shimano Rollenpreise extrem angezogen*

Versucht das mal mit einer alten Penn, Okuma oder Quantum...[/QUOTE]


Ist die Ebay Gebühren nicht wert....., verschenk ich an die Jugend vom Angelverein.


----------



## PirschHirsch (16. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Shimano Rollenpreise extrem angezogen*

Nicht ganz richtig, was Penn anbelangt: Insbesondere US-Slammer erzielen immer noch erträgliche Preise.

Selbst bei den China-Teilen hält sich der Wertverlust in Grenzen.



> Nachweislich nachhaltig gebaute Rollen - von den Rohstoffen bis zum  Zusammenbastler - würden mit Sicherheit ihre Abnehmer finden.


Das kauft dann keiner, weil die Preise unglaublich hoch sein werden. Das ist dann ne Rollenmanufaktur, aber nix Massenproduktionstaugliches.

Lohnt sich schlichtweg nicht - viel zu viel Aufwand für viel zu wenig Ertrag. Das rechnet sich nicht.

Sowas nimmt auch kein Händler ins Programm auf, der da EK viel zu hoch und die Marge viel zu niedrig sein wird.

Das kann man wie gesagt vielleicht noch als Edelmanufaktur mit Direktverkauf an ethisch korrekte Zahnärzte und Rechtsanwälte machen, aber mehr nicht. Nix für den Normalbürger, da der Normalbürgergeldbeutel das nicht hergibt - schon gar nicht mehrfach.

Wer Rollen baut und verkauft, will bzw. muss damit Kohle verdienen. Das ist sein Job, sonst nix. Wenn er das nicht so sieht, wird er nach kürzester Zeit weg vom Fenster sein. Null-zu-Null oder Drauflegen is nich.

Alles andere ist reine Sozialromantik, die unweigerlich in die Pleite führt. Übertriebener Idealismus füllt keinen Kühlschrank.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (19. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Shimano Rollenpreise extrem angezogen*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Wer Rollen baut und verkauft, will bzw. muss damit Kohle verdienen. Das ist sein Job, sonst nix. Wenn er das nicht so sieht, wird er nach kürzester Zeit weg vom Fenster sein. Null-zu-Null oder Drauflegen is nich.
> 
> Alles andere ist reine Sozialromantik, die unweigerlich in die Pleite führt. Übertriebener Idealismus füllt keinen Kühlschrank.




Wie recht du doch hast - und mit hochpreisigen Rollen bzw. Angelgerät kann man heute kein Geld verdienen. 
Die Marge ist zu gering als das es sich lohnt 10,12,15 Stück auf`s Lager zu legen.
Bis die verkauft sind hat man als Händler Geld drauf gelegt...
Denn das Zeug muss alles vorfinanziert werden.

Oder warum ist es heute Gang und Gäbe bei einigen Händlern teure Angelgeräte zu berwerben und im Shop anzubieten, dann muß der Kunde aber auch wundersame Weise wochenlang darauf warten?
Eigentlich müßte es doch jedem Auffallen: der bewirbt die Artikel, hat sie aber nicht in ausreichender Menge auf Lager, die Leute kaufen treudoof ein und bezahlen - dann erst bestellt der Händler die Ware und liefert die an die Kunden aus.
Wenn sie denn beim "Hersteller" lieferbar ist...
Der Kunde gibt dem Händler so einen zinslosen Kredit und finanziert damit diese krude Praktik - nur damit der Händler sich die teure Ware nicht aufs Lager legen muß und "Fame" bei den Kunden ernten kann.
Das dieser Schuß auch ganz gewaltig nach hinten losgehen kann bedenken nur die wenigsten.


Ich hatte gestern ein Gespräch mit einem Vertreter, nur das es da um Wobbler ging, der Tenor war der gleiche, ich zitiere Sinngemäß: 
_Was will ich mit den Wobblern die 20, 25€ kosten sich aber nicht "drehen", ich nur einen im Monat verkaufe.
"Meine" Wobbler sind die in der Preisklasse 7-12€, höchstens 15€, die verkaufe ich, die "drehen" sich, mit denen verdiene ich mein Geld.

_Und darum geht es: ums  Geld verdienen, egal in welcher Branche!!
Ich will als Angestellter mein Gehalt am Ende des Monats haben, ich will davon Leben können und will die Sicherheit haben das ich nicht in zwei Jahren auf der Strasse sitze - also ist es mir lieber wenn mein Chef Mittelklasse ein- und verkauft anstatt Oberklasse und höher, da aber nichts bei hängenbleibt.



Pippa schrieb:


> Das ist kein Diss gegen deine Geschäftsleitung. Ich kaufe Hardware zum  Großteil bei euch, weil der Service in der Tat supi ist.


 Habe ich auch nicht so aufgefasst.


----------



## PirschHirsch (19. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Shimano Rollenpreise extrem angezogen*



> Und darum geht es: ums  Geld verdienen, egal in welcher Branche!


Eben. Mag sich knallhart anhören, ist aber genau so.

Viele "Nachhaltigkeitsbefürworter" mit unrealistischen Forderungen sind reine Angestellte, die die Regeln der Selbstständigkeit nicht mal ansatzweise kennen.

Selbstständig = selbst + ständig. Abgesehen vom A****** aufreißen (auch zumindest in der Startup-Phase desöfteren sonn- und feiertags oder bis in die Nacht, das interessiert da niemand - nix mit geregelten 8 Stunden etc.): 

Selbst krankenversichern, selbst Quartalszahlungen ans Finanzamt abstecken, keine Lohnfortzahlung im Krankheitsfall, kein Urlaubsgeld. Und ständig die Konkurrenz im Nacken = um wirklich jeden Huster komplett selbst kümmern. Was sich natürlich insgesamt auch auf den Umfang des dann noch möglichen Privatlebens auswirkt.

Das alles muss möglichst gut organisiert und finanziert werden. Und erfordert daher eine knallharte Kalkulation, sonst isses schnellstens Essig mit der Existenz. Da zählt daher, was zum Schluss unterm Strich bei raus- und rumkommt. Was sich nicht lohnt, wird nicht gemacht. Andere Kriterien sind vollkommen irrelevant.

Andernfalls bleiben die eigene Bude kalt und der Magen leer.

Würde deren eigener Chef zu weichgespült und blind idealistisch vorgehen, wären die nach kürzester Zeit selbst arbeitslos - weil die Konkurrenz den Laden gnadenlos plättet (darauf wartet die nur) und niemand mehr ihr Gehalt zahlen könnte.

Geschäft ist nunmal Krieg und Gegeier - wer da nicht rechnen und bei Bedarf kräftig aufn Tisch hauen kann oder aus seltsamen Rosabrillegründen nicht will, hat von vorn herein verloren.

Wer das als Angestellter nicht glauben will, der kündige und mache selbst ein Business auf - nach kürzester Zeit wird er das entweder verstanden haben und ebenso denken oder kläglich gescheitert sein.


----------



## Allrounder27 (19. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Shimano Rollenpreise extrem angezogen*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> Ich hatte gestern ein Gespräch mit einem Vertreter, nur das es da um Wobbler ging, der Tenor war der gleiche, ich zitiere Sinngemäß:
> _Was will ich mit den Wobblern die 20, 25€ kosten sich aber nicht "drehen", ich nur einen im Monat verkaufe.
> "Meine" Wobbler sind die in der Preisklasse 7-12€, höchstens 15€, die verkaufe ich, die "drehen" sich, mit denen verdiene ich mein Geld.
> _



Mein Händler hat dieselbe Einstellung. Hat zwar Interesse and DUO oder Daiwa Tournament, nützt aber nichts, wenn sie Online für 15-17 Euro verkauft werden. Selbst wenn er sie in einem Jahr verkaufen würde, wäre er bei +-0 Euro...da verkauft der lieber die komplette Spro Reihe, die sich dann auch "dreht".

Bei teuren Rollen dasselbe. Hab letztens ne Morethan gekauft und da ich ein gutes Verhältnis zu dem habe, hab ich mal seine Preise gesehen. Das ist schon bitter. Da hätte er an einer Crossfire auch nicht viel weniger (wenn überhaupt) verdient!

Mein alter Händler hatte das ganze teure Zeug im Laden. Verkauft wurde wenig, obwohl die Preise gecht gut sind. Wo wohl die ganzen Leute sind, die nur teures Zeug fischen. Bei denen im Laden waren (leider) nur sehr wenig, was dann letztlich zur Geschäftsaufgabe führte.


----------



## PirschHirsch (19. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Shimano Rollenpreise extrem angezogen*

Ein Laden mit viel richtig teurem Zeug hat IMO nur eine Chance, wenn er sich ausschließlich auf solches spezialisiert und dazu auch noch manche Dinge exklusiv verkauft (z. B. als alleiniger Europa-Importeur).

Also quasi ein reiner Edel-Händler für Edel-Kunden, die quasi ausschließlich dort kaufen, weil es die Sachen sonstwo nirgends gibt und weil die sich dort wohlfühlen. Und die auch gerne extra ein paar Hundert KM fahren, weil es ihnen das angesichts der auszugebenden Summe wert ist und die das Zeug vorher selbst begutachten wollen.

Nur dann kann sich was drehen bzw. die Anzahl der Kunden reicht auch bei Hochpreisigem zum Überleben.

Auf dem Markt haben aber mangels zahlungskräftiger Edel-Kundschaft überhaupt nur sehr sehr wenige solcher "Boutiqueshops" Platz.

Also definitiv keine Massenerscheinung, nix für Ottonormalangler und schon gar nix für "an jeder Ecke". Da sollte auch der Standort entsprechend intelligent gewählt sein - z. B. in Autobahnnähe, damit der erwartete und erwünschte Edelkunde in seinem A8 eine möglichst stressfreie Anfahrt hat. Und seinen A8 dann auch stressfrei gleich parken kann, ohne groß rumsuchen zu müssen.

Dass dann die eigentlichen Verkaufsräume auch noch optisch was hermachen sollten, dürfte auch klar sein. Irgend ne verratzte Kellerklause ist da völlig fehl am Platz.

Und da es extrem schwer ist (auch aufgrund der nötigen Investitionssummen, Importmanagement etc.), so ne Kiste hochzuziehen und auch auf Jahre erfolgreich zu halten, macht das eben so gut wie niemand.

Das ist einfach ein unglaublich großer Aufwand - finanziell und in puncto Etablierungszeit, Kundenbindung usw. Denn wer als Kunde richtig viel ausgeben will, erwartet eben andersrum auch richtig viel.

So muss da halt parallel dann auch ein absoluter Spitzenservice ohne jegliche Wartezeit oder sonstige Faxen gegeben sein - denn Kunden, die Tackle im Wert eines Kleinwagens auf einmal mitnehmen, erwarten dies schlichtweg. Und das völlig zu Recht - die wollen einfach keinerlei Stress haben.

Das heißt: Wenn was kaputt sein sollte --> identisches Ultrahighend-Ersatzgerät ohne Rumgemache leihweise sofort zur Verfügung stellen, solange das defekte Teil unterwegs ist.

Und das heißt, es muss auch schon vorab genug Kohle da sein, um solche Ersatzgeräte in ausreichender Stückzahl überhaupt anschaffen, lagern und ausgeben zu können. Wartenlassen und vertrösten is da nich. 

Alles andere wäre schlichtweg lächerlich und reine Veräppelung (schließlich schickt ja auch kein renommierter Porsche- oder Ferrari-Händler seine Kunden per U-Bahn im Regen nach Hause, solange deren Karre vor Ort in der Werkstatt steht - da gibts stets nen adäquaten Leihwagen für umme oder womöglich noch n Hotelzimmer).

Wobei sich die Geschichte auch dann selbstverständlich immer noch ordentlich lohnen muss - denn die normalen Fixkosten usw. laufen ja unabhängig von den Umsätzen einfach weiter. Und ein Schnitzel aufn Grill soll ja schließlich auch noch.

Insofern also insgesamt ein sehr schwieriges und risikoreiches Unterfangen - da ist ein Shop mit günstigen bis mittelpreisigen, öfter  drehenden Normalangler-Sachen und ebenfalls sehr gutem Service deutlich realistischer aufziehbar und auf Dauer erfolgreich haltbar. Auch das ist bereits anspruchsvoll und arbeitsintensiv genug, wenns auf Jahre laufen soll.

Die Masse des Verkauften machts eben - in Verbindung mit gutem Service. Denn auch der züchtet zufriedene Stammkunden, die über Jahre gerne wiederkommen und kaufen (die sind allgemein OBERSTES ZIEL) - nicht nur die eigentlichen Preise.


----------



## pike-81 (19. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Shimano Rollenpreise extrem angezogen*

Sehe ich anders. 
Denn das Erfolgskonzept mit günstigen Artikeln für jeden Angler findet man an jeder Ecke. 
Ganz zu schweigen vom Internet. 
Da wäre das von Dir beschriebene Konzept doch eine einzigartige, konkurenzfreie Geschichte. Und damit lukrativ. 
Würde mir auch mal etwas zum Tunen in DE wünschen. Handles, Knobs, Bearings usw. Da gibt es auch kaum was. 
Gibt es den von Dir beschriebenen Shop überhaupt in Deutschland?
Dafür würde ich auch mal 3-4h fahren.


----------



## PirschHirsch (19. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Shimano Rollenpreise extrem angezogen*

Nee, sowas ist mir bislang nicht bekannt - darum rein hypothetisch/theoretisch.

Ich weiß aber beruflich bedingt aus anderen Branchen, wie unglaublich schwer, langwierig und teuer es ist, eine reine exklusive Highend-Geschichte hochzuziehen und zu etablieren.

Das Ding braucht krasse Alleinstellungsmerkmale und muss etwas bieten, das es absolut einzigartig macht. Dazu Top-Qualität und Top-Service. Nur dann besteht überhaupt eine Chance, dass das läuft - es muss sozusagen eine neue Messlatte gesetzt werden. Dies bedingt natürlich eine intensive Vorab-Marktanalyse.

Des Weiteren ist unbedingt vonnöten, da auch ein sorgsam durchdachtes Marketing- und Präsentationskonzept zu erstellen. "Coole Marktschreierei" ist da vollkommen fehl am Platz - damit beeindruckt man vielleicht 17-jährige Hängehosenbodenhampel, aber keine Leute, die richtig Asche haben und oft auch schon in gesetzterem Alter sind.

Da darf nichts dem Zufall überlassen sein - Highend-Kunden mit viel Kohle neigen dazu, extrem kritisch und absolut gnadenlos zu sein. 

Mit heißer Luft und sonstigem Blahhhh braucht man denen nicht kommen, da viele von denen selbst Geschäftsleute mit was in der Birne sind und ganz genau wissen, wie der Hase läuft. No room for error. 

Sobald die sich auch nur ansatzweise vera****** fühlen, weil sie es schon aufgrund des dann so genannten "Marketings" offenbar mit Wüstenwindgeneratoren zu tun haben, wars das SOFORT. 

Denn die haben in ihrer oft wenigen Freizeit nicht mal ansatzweise Bock, sich irgendwie zu ärgern oder mit Dünnbrettbohrern abzugeben. Wer z. B. ne eigene Firma mit mehreren Hundert Angestellten leitet, lässt sich definitiv nicht auf der Nase rumtanzen. Schon gar nicht, wenn es um Spaß in seiner wenigen Freizeit geht. Denn dieser Spaß ist da quasi noch heiliger als bei "normalen" Leuten.

Wer so jemand diesen verdirbt, ist daher ratzfatz fällig - auch in Highend-Kundenkreisen sprechen sich gewisse Dinge sehr schnell herum. Aber nicht öffentlich einsehbar über Internetforen, sondern ausschließlich direkt per Mundfunk.

Denn Leute mit exklusiven Teuerhobbys kennen weitere Leute mit denselben exklusiven Teuerhobbys. Die schleifen die dann entweder völlig begeistert als weitere Kunden an und lassen auch gern mal spontan deutlich (!!) mehr Geld als eigentlich geplant liegen - oder raten ihren Kumpels und Bekannten genau davon allerdringendst ab.

Das ist halt ein etwas anderes Level als ein Bisle-Nebenbei-Ebayshop - da wird von Anfang an absolute Professionalität erwartet. Und wenn mal Fehler passieren, eine reibungslose Regelung des jeweiligen Problems. 

Da gehts gar nicht drum, dass ein Fehler passiert ist - das kommt nunmal auch trotz aller Mühe auf solchem Level vor. Sondern um die Regelung desselben und den deutlich erkennbaren Willen dazu.

Parallel wird eine angemessene, schnelle und zielgerichtete Kommunikation mit entsprechender Artikulierung erwartet - erst zwölf Tage später beantwortete E-Mails voller Rechtschreibfehler und Gegacker gehen da z. B. gar nicht.

Es scheitert da auch oft schon am Startkapital - je nach (unkonventioneller) Idee / Branche betrachten Banken die Kreditvergabe da recht kritisch.

Wer sowas machen will, sollte daher ganz genau wissen, auf was er sich da einlässt. Denn die dann aufgerufenen Highend-Preise wollen eben vollauf gerechtfertigt sein. Sonst besteht schlichtweg keine Chance auf Erfolg und Wachstum. 

Und die dann in den Sand gesetzten Investitionsbeträge sind allerhöchst unlustig - im Extremfall endet sowas mit F.F.L. Denn wer exklusiv Highend anbieten will, muss halt erstmal die Kohle bzw. Kapazität haben, SELBST Highend in ausreichender Menge ankaufen bzw. produzieren zu können.

Zurück zum Kundenanspruch: Niemand zieht sich auf einen Schlag nen Stall voll Tackle für 21 000 Euro und findets dann geil, wenn er sich vorab oder hernach fröhlich den Finger ins Ohr bohren soll.

Denn solche Kunden sind Leute, die z. B. eine Rolle für 500 oder 700 Euro noch als absoluten Billigkram betrachten.

Beim Service ist auch die eigentliche Reparatur/Wartung wichtig - manche Leute sind geniale Verkäufer mit vorbildlichen Produktkenntnissen und Anwendungskompetenzen, aber handwerklich-technisch vollkommen unbegabt. 

Somit können sie die von ihnen verkauften Produkte evtl. nicht eigenhändig auf keimfreiem Einwandfrei-Level reparieren (= mit dem Produkt perfekt umgehen und es überzeugend verkaufen FULL, Eingeweide-Origami NULL).

Also gilt es dann auch, die Reparatur- und Wartungsfrage rechtzeitig vorab zu klären (ob evtl. extra dafür eigenes Profi-Personal eingestellt werden muss oder ob das nur beim eigentlichen Hersteller repariert/gewartet werden kann usw.).

Auch dies sind ggf. zusätzliche Kostenfaktoren, die ebenfalls einzukalkulieren sind. Es geht da halt allgemein nicht um Paarmarkfuffzisch.


----------



## 3vor4 (20. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Shimano Rollenpreise extrem angezogen*

Ist doch bei Restaurants nicht anders. Umso besser die Qualität, desto schwerer ist es damit Gewinn zu machen. Kenne einen Koch, der seinen Meister gemacht hat. Der denkt gar nicht daran einen eigenen Läden aufzubauen. Aussage von ihm ist auch: 1 Stern ist die absolute Obergrenze. Darüber kann man keinen Gewinn mehr erwirtschaften. Selbst bei einem Stern sei das schon sehr kritisch/schwer. Systemgastronomie hat dagegen deutlich bessere Gewinnspannen 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One X mit Tapatalk


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (20. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Shimano Rollenpreise extrem angezogen*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Das Ding braucht krasse Alleinstellungsmerkmale und muss etwas bieten, das es absolut einzigartig macht.



Ich warte ja schon lange auf die Erfindung der drahtlosen Penis-Rutenspitzenverbindung zur optimierten Bisserkennung mit Tock- und Orgasmusgarantie, fein justierbar von "leicht anflutend" bis "holla, die Waldfee!!!".

DAS bringt Kohle, Jungs, jede Wette! Da kommt man gar nicht mehr zum Selfie schießen vor Extase! Das ist High End!
:m


----------



## pike-81 (20. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Shimano Rollenpreise extrem angezogen*

Kannst Du nicht bringen. 
Spätestens nach zwei Generationen werden wir Petrijünger ausgestorben sein, weil unsere Gene nicht mehr weitergegeben werden.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (20. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Shimano Rollenpreise extrem angezogen*



pike-81 schrieb:


> Kannst Du nicht bringen.
> Spätestens nach zwei Generationen werden wir Petrijünger ausgestorben sein, weil unsere Gene nicht mehr weitergegeben werden.




Oh Mist, jetzt weiß Petra, wie sie uns drankriegt und endgültig terminiert...:m


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Shimano Rollenpreise extrem angezogen*

^ ^^ Das ist doch nur 'ne Technologiefrage bzw. eine der Zwischenspeicherung.
Filmdöschen mit nach Hause und gut iss. :g


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Shimano Rollenpreise extrem angezogen*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Das Ding braucht krasse Alleinstellungsmerkmale und muss etwas bieten, das es absolut einzigartig macht. Dazu Top-Qualität und Top-Service. Nur dann besteht überhaupt eine Chance, dass das läuft - es muss sozusagen eine neue Messlatte gesetzt werden. Dies bedingt natürlich eine intensive Vorab-Marktanalyse.


richtig!

Was der Kleidungsshopperin die Umkleidekabine und Spiegel ist dem technisierten Angler was ? 

Unabdingbar für einen HE-Shopping-Tempel ist reiche Auswahl und ausprobieren, Angelpraxis, also Wasser/Teich, montiertes Gerät usw. usw. ; Laberhannes und Co. sind dagegen weit hinterrangig.

Noch besser natürlich mit was *im Wasser* (Robofish?),
dann wären wohl selbst die legendären "Butterfahrten" nach KaKi-Nord ein lahmer Pfurz gegen.

Ich sehe (hier im Forum deutlich zu merken) auch einen riesigen nicht befriedigten Beratungs- und pers. Entwicklungsbedarf, wegen der extremen Unübersichtlichkeit des Marktes, was alles nicht zu unterschätzen ist. 
D.h. die ein oder andere Anglermasse bewegt sich vlt. auch noch oder zeitweise, nicht nur über den Lo-Price zu bewegen. Vlt. nimmt man auch einfach Eintritt?

Nachtrag: Eintritt mit Rückerstattung beim Kauf, z.B. 35 EUR.
Die Kauflustigen oder "Kaufwütigen" schreckt das nicht, weil sie das Geld gleich wieder angerechnet bekommen.
Die von der Fraktion Nur-Gucken-Beraten-lassen und woanders Kaufen  werden abgeschreckt bzw. kostenneutral gestellt (Betrag entsprechend).


----------



## Barsch1987 (20. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Shimano Rollenpreise extrem angezogen*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Ich sehe (hier im Forum deutlich zu merken) auch einen riesigen nicht befriedigten Beratungs- und pers. Entwicklungsbedarf, wegen der extremen Unübersichtlichkeit des Marktes, was alles nicht zu unterschätzen ist.
> D.h. die ein oder andere Anglermasse bewegt sich vlt. auch




Liegt vorallem daran, dass viele Angelladenbesitzer oft meinen Ahnung vom Angeln und Tackle zu haben aber schlechte Kaufleute sind.Ausserdem  Jemandem XY Rollen anpreisen aber selber feine Shimanos fischen für die man im eigenen Laden gar keinen Liefervertrag kriegt und dann rumheulen das die Leute ins Internet "abwandern" weil man seinen Schrott 20% teurer als in irgendwelchen Shops anbietet...So funktioniert das nicht...

PS: Die Anspo kostet eintritt.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (21. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Shimano Rollenpreise extrem angezogen*



Barsch1987 schrieb:


> Ausserdem  Jemandem XY Rollen anpreisen aber selber feine Shimanos fischen für die man im eigenen Laden gar keinen Liefervertrag kriegt



So kannst du das nicht sagen - entweder hat ein Händler mit Shimano einen Vetrag oder nicht - hat er einen, dann kann er alles was von Shimano Europa angeboten wird, auch bekommen.



Barsch1987 schrieb:


> weil man seinen Schrott 20% teurer als in irgendwelchen Shops anbietet


Macht er vllt. weil er es muß!
So ist nun mal das System (ohne das ich das mit meiner Aussage jetzt bewerte): nimmst du viel ab, bekommst du viel Prozente. Verkaufst du viel und übertriffst deinen Vorjahresumsatz bekommst du noch mehr Prozente.
Schaffst du das nicht, bekommst du weniger.



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Mein Händler hat dieselbe Einstellung. Hat  zwar Interesse and DUO oder Daiwa Tournament, nützt aber nichts, wenn  sie Online für 15-17 Euro verkauft werden. Selbst wenn er sie in einem  Jahr verkaufen würde, wäre er bei +-0 Euro...da verkauft der lieber die  komplette Spro Reihe, die sich dann auch "dreht".



Klar... Deswegen sind auch die Daiwa wieder aus unserem Programm geflogen (im übrigen sehr zu meinem Leidwesen)
Das  gleiche Schicksal erteilte jetzt die Teile von Megabass. Paradoxerweise  wurde immer wieder danach verlangt, kaum hatten wir die im Programm  will sie keiner - weil wir eben nicht mit Dumpingpreisen locken sondern  kostendeckend arbeiten (müssen).
Und selbst ich als Wobblerfanatiker sehe e snicht ein für die Teile 20-25€ auszugeben.



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Bei teuren Rollen dasselbe. Hab letztens ne  Morethan gekauft und da ich ein gutes Verhältnis zu dem habe, hab ich  mal seine Preise gesehen. Das ist schon bitter. Da hätte er an einer  Crossfire auch nicht viel weniger (wenn überhaupt) verdient!


Da bekommste Pipi in`ne Augen...
Was bringen mir 10 Rollen ü250€ die erst in 12 Monaten verkauft habe wenn ich in der gleichen Zeit 300 Rollen bis 100€ verkaufe.
Mittlerweile mache ich es oft so: wenn ein Kunde etwas haben möchte was wir nicht im Programm haben kümmere ich mich darum das er es bekommt - zu fairen Bedingungen für beide Seiten.
Bevor ich bestelle bekommt er den Preis genannt - so kann er sich in aller Ruhe überlegen ob er den Artikel nimmt oder nicht.

Wir merken es grade wieder extrem: die "Frischlinge" kommen und wollen sich eindecken. Die am meisten genannte Budgetgrenze ist 100-120€ für Rute, Rolle, Schnur, ab und an wird 150€ genannt.
Also sorge ich als Händler dafür das ich genug Auswahl in dieser Preisklasse habe.
Natürlich sollte das Material aber auch qualitativ gut sein, sonst sind die Kunden verärgert.
Das haben zum Beispiel Daiwa und DAM begriffen und haben 2014/2015 Sachen auf den Markt gebracht mit der man als Verkäufer/Händler den Kundenwunsch nach diesen Budgetgrenzen ohne Probleme einhalten kann und auch noch was dabei verdient das die Betriebskosten gedeckt sind.
Und nebenher sind diese Produkte richtig gut für das Geld.
So sind alle Seiten zufrieden...


----------



## Pikepauly (21. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Shimano Rollenpreise extrem angezogen*

@Asphaltmonster

Ich finde das sehr gut das Du dich in solchen Fragen so konstruktiv beteiligst.
Das bringt das Board wirklich voran wenn Händler rege mitmachen und mal die Medaille von deren Seite beschreiben.


----------



## PirschHirsch (21. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Shimano Rollenpreise extrem angezogen*

Ich auch. Schöner, interessanter und informativer Thread.


----------



## jranseier (21. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Shimano Rollenpreise extrem angezogen*

Wobei das was PirschHirsch schreibt auch nicht ohne ist. Du lieferst da so ganz mal nebenbei ein komplettes und umsetzbares Konzept für einen high-end Angelladen. Respekt!

ranseier


----------



## PirschHirsch (21. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Shimano Rollenpreise extrem angezogen*

Oh, danke für das Kompliment!

Wobei das wie gesagt ganz allgemein und nicht nur für Angelläden gilt.

Nichts ist härter und kostenintensiver, als sich im exklusiven Highend-Bereich zu etablieren und dauerhaft zu halten.

Das liegt einfach am sehr kleinen HE-Markt und dessen extrem hohen Ansprüchen. Da ist das Beste grade mal gut genug - bei einer recht überschaubaren Potentiell-Kundenzahl.

Andererseits wäre der reine HE-Markt auch angesichts der düsteren Angelentwicklung in D relativ sicher - die Leute, die sich absolutes Highend leisten können und ausschließlich das kaufen, fliegen zum Hechtangeln halt mal kurz übers WE nach Kanada oder haben eigene Privatgewässer.

Die werden IMMER angeln - egal, was hier noch passieren mag. Moos macht's möglich.

Also in Zukunft eventuell irgendwann der einzige noch real existierende D-Angelmarkt, um den dann bundesweit maximal drei reine Teuertackle-Ausgabestellen vehement buhlen, für die die dann noch überlebenden 1,5 HE-Rutenbauer direkt als Angestellte tätig sind |supergri

Zu diesen Zeiten wird Abu dann simpel abgesoffen sein, während es für den Rest der normalsterblichen Ex-Anglerwelt nur noch Malen-nach-Zahlen-Heftchen mit zu vervollständigenden Bildern von zweisömmerigen Schleien auf kuschligen Krautbettchen gibt, umschwärmt von hinterlistig feixenden Wasserflöhen. 

Zum Übers-Bett-Hängen versehen mit praktischen Billig-Messingösen an den Ecken, damit das Teil nicht spontan im ungebändigten Home-Limonenwind abtreibt und einen raschelig verunfallend beim nichtsahnenden Ratzen erstickt 

---> getreu dem Motto "Seit ich als noch leeres Billig-Fischbild aus dem bemilchten Zellstoff geschlüpft bin, habe ich davon geträumt, eines Tages ein unkontrolliert agierender Knebel zu sein und Humanoidem heimlich entgegenzuwehen". Quasi der umgesetzte Eigenwillen des waschecht Dinglichen.

Doch die Phalanx der Penunziker wird von solch niederen Problemen nicht touchiert werden.

Also auf geht's - Kredit holen, loslegen und das Edel-Euter melken, bis die Zitzen einem schlotroten Gießereikaminauslass bei Nacht gleichen. Das muss schlacken! :m


----------



## angler1996 (21. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Shimano Rollenpreise extrem angezogen*

ne werd ich lassen:q
Leásing -Modelle wären doch ganz nett, als Ausgaben für den Guide
Gruß A.


----------



## jranseier (22. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Shimano Rollenpreise extrem angezogen*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Also in Zukunft eventuell irgendwann der einzige noch real existierende D-Angelmarkt, um den dann bundesweit maximal drei reine Teuertackle-Ausgabestellen vehement buhlen, für die die dann noch überlebenden 1,5 HE-Rutenbauer direkt als Angestellte tätig sind |supergri



So schwarz würde ich die Zukunft nicht malen, jedoch wird sich der lokale Einzelhändler nur über Beratungsqualität und einem wohlgeordneten Sortiment vom Internethändler unterscheiden können. Jede Fehlberatung wird dann wahrscheinlich mit einem Abwandern ins Internet bestraft werden, weil er beim Preis einfach nicht mithalten kann.

Auch im Internet selbst wird noch eine Marktkonzentration stattfinden, in etwa analog Amazon und dem Rest oder Internetsuchmaschinen oder Mineralölkonzerne oder unabhängige Automobilhersteller oder ...

Platz für High-end ist immer da, aber halt nur wenig. Und da geht's wirklich nur um das Umsorgen der Kunden gepaart mit einer Beratungsqualität auf höchstem Niveau und dem dazugehörigen Equipment.

Just my 2 Cents.

ranseier


----------



## PirschHirsch (22. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Shimano Rollenpreise extrem angezogen*

Na ja, ich bin halt Kulturpessimist und glaube, dass es sich in allerspätestens 15 bis 20 Jahren in D überall komplett ausgeangelt haben wird, wenn das mit Ökoschützerterror und anglerinternem Ignorantentum so weitergeht.

Das Angeln wird nicht offiziell verboten, sondern über entsprechende Regelungen in maximalem Maß für Normalsterbliche unattraktiv gemacht werden.

Nicht-Normalsterbliche wird das aus genannten Gründen aber genau null jucken.

Dann bleibt für Händler quasi nur noch das jetzige HE-Fragment, das dann sozusagen zum Hauptmarkt bzw. einzigen Markt wird *gggggggg*


----------



## Pikepauly (22. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Shimano Rollenpreise extrem angezogen*

@PirschHirsch

Wer bedient den jetzt diesen Markt mir fallen spontan nur K & HD und CMW ein?


----------



## PirschHirsch (22. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Shimano Rollenpreise extrem angezogen*

Mir ist bislang kein Shop in D bekannt, der wirklich nur exklusiv das Allerheftigste vom Allerheftigsten führt - insbesondere für Raubfischangler. 

Wobei CMW ja ein Hersteller und kein Laden im eigentlichen Sinne ist. Und K&HD vor allem Fliegenfischer bedient (Spinntackle ist bei denen grade gar nicht anklickbar).

Drum sag ich ja: Animiere mal einer die wasserwaidmannsaufmerksamsheischende Kreditigall zu einer gar liebreizenden Kadenz aus Klimpertönen - die gefüllten Goldtöpfe werden ihm ihre Mondänkaldaunen freudigst in druckvoller Geysirform entgegenspeien 

Ich selbst hätt mal nullstens Bock auf den Höllenstress.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (23. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Shimano Rollenpreise extrem angezogen*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Das bringt das Board wirklich voran wenn Händler rege mitmachen und mal die Medaille von deren Seite beschreiben.



Bin nur Angestellter im Angelladen - Selbst & Ständig will ich bei dem Preiskampf nicht sein.

Da grade "Amazon" genannt wurde - die sind mit einer der größten "Preisverbrecher".
Sie bieten einem Händler eine Plattform - bekommen sie mit das ein Produkt gut verkauft wird, tritt Amazon selbst als Verkäufer in Erscheinung - der/die Händler sind die Verlierer.

Und nur HE-Tackle vertickern... Ne, das klappt in D nicht. Dazu ist der Kundenkreis zu klein und die Konkurenz aus anderen Ländern viel zu Groß.

Aber es geht auch anders herum... Grade waren die obersten  Produktentwickler und Marketingstrategen eines großen Japanischen Herstellers (den man eher für hochpreisige Artikel kennt) bei uns und wollten sich zeigen lassen was für Artikel der Europäische Markt benötigt und zu welchem Preis das angeboten werden sollte.
Selbst die merken das man mit HE-Tackle nichts so viel verdient als sie eigentlich dachten.
Japan ist nun mal ein Hochlohnland und da müssen die Einahmen sprudeln um die Mitarbeiter zu bezahlen.

Wir dürfen gespannt sein was da in den kommenden Jahren auf uns zu kommt.

Ach ja.. ist jemand aufgefallen das die Daiwa Ballistic 2015 günstiger ist wie die von 2013/2014


----------



## welsfaenger (23. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Shimano Rollenpreise extrem angezogen*



> Ach ja.. ist jemand aufgefallen das die Daiwa Ballistic 2015 günstiger ist wie die von 2013/2014



Das wundert micht nicht, die war ihr Geld auch nicht annähernd wert.
Selten von einer Rolle so enttäuscht gewesen.


----------

